# hamradio - CP2102 USB to UART Bridge Controller, help.



## Freakbeat (Jun 23, 2020)

Hi all,
I'm trying to setup my radio with usb interface but I don't know what I'm missing, the radio is an ICOM IC-7200 and it comes with an USB interface, the system sees it and I see few files under /dev/ but when I tried to use WSJT-X it doesn't work. I don't know the settings.

Any help would be appreciated.
Thank you!

```
FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p6
uslcom0 on uhub2
uslcom0: <CP2102 USB to UART Bridge Controller> on usbus0

/dev: ls
crw-rw----  1 uucp  dialer   0x39 Jun 14 21:12 cuau0
crw-rw----  1 uucp  dialer  0x2a0 Jun 14 21:12 cuaU0
crw-rw----  1 uucp  dialer  0x2a2 Jun 14 18:44 cuaU0.lock
crw-rw----  1 uucp  dialer  0x2a1 Jun 14 18:44 cuaU0.init
crw-rw----  1 uucp  dialer   0x3a Jun 14 18:41 cuau0.init
crw-rw----  1 uucp  dialer   0x3b Jun 14 18:41 cuau0.lock
crw-------  1 root  wheel   0x36 Jun 14 18:41 ttyu0
crw-------  1 root  wheel   0x37 Jun 14 18:41 ttyu0.init
crw-------  1 root  wheel   0x38 Jun 14 18:41 ttyu0.lock
crw-------  1 root  wheel  0x29f Jun 14 18:44 ttyU0.lock
crw-------  1 root  wheel  0x29e Jun 14 18:44 ttyU0.init
crw-------  1 root  wheel  0x29d Jun 14 18:44 ttyU0
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 24, 2020)

I have  zero experience with HAM radio but this looks useful: http://w6awd.us/blog/wsjt-x.html


----------



## unitrunker (Jun 24, 2020)

ttyu0 is probably a USB emulated serial port. It might be your icom.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jun 24, 2020)

Ham Radio on FreeBSD


----------



## Freakbeat (Jun 24, 2020)

Let me try that later today, hopefully it works.

Thank you!


----------



## Freakbeat (Jun 25, 2020)

I found the way to get it to work, I had to add my user to the dialer group in order to get access to /dev/cuaU0, after that I could control my radio!.

thank you!


----------



## a6h (Jun 25, 2020)

drhowarddrfine said:


> Ham Radio on FreeBSD


No radio, but nice Recursion.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jun 25, 2020)

vigole Fixed link.


----------

